# Looking for help laying carpet/suggestions



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're about to lay down some new CRC carpet for our new track. I've checked around to pay an installer to do this. YA, not a cheap task. SO we'll be doing this ourselfs. I'm sure there are some people out there that have done this. Just looking for any tips/advise that may be available. What type of adheasive? my concern is getting the seams correct.We are putting the carpet down on a smooth cement floor. any help that can offered will be GREAT.


----------

